# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  нуб собирает камп

## Cynepp

в сборке компа не очень много понимаю поэтому хочу узнать мнение людей которые соображают итак.. решил себе камп собрать...
с процессором более менее определился и это будет Intel Core i7-4770K (возможен конечно вариант Intel Core i5-3570k но думаю малёх слабоват будет )
с видяхой до сих пор не могу точно определится.. либо GTX770-DC2-2GD5 либо N770 Lightning либо windforce 780 (какую всё таки поставить?)
SAMSUNG 250GB SSD думаю мне будет достаточно( в наличии уже есть внешний на 2тб)
Team Vulcan 16gb (2x 8gb) DDR3 Ram 2133mhz сообственно оперативка ( скажу что камп преднозначается в основе своей в ммо в несколько окон)
мать ASUS Z87-A Intel либо ASUS SABERTOOTH Z87 ...
всё это будет стоять в ящике Zalman Z11 ( у меня конкретный вопрос влезит ли всё это что я описал вышеИ он ATX Mid)
с блоком питания я ещё не определился.. думаю 700 ваттного вполне хватит!
оставляйте свои коменнты и советы (может что-то заменить) с обьяснениями заранее спасибо

----------


## VladMN

Если под обычные онлайновки - ставьте одну карточку типа 770, фирма на Ваш вкус. Разогнанной памяти я немного не доверяю, лучше ИМХО 1866 МГц. Корпус и БП нормальные. Sabertooth не для оверклокинга - переплата ни за что.

----------

